# water bowl is a foot bath



## leannem (Mar 27, 2009)

Harley has taken to giving himself footbaths in his water bowl. obviously this is making his water very poopy and unsuitable to drink. his water bowl is a small little heavy ceremic crock. he likes to put his front feet in, stand there for a minute and then continue walking through it. any ideas of how to make him stop doing this? i've been making my boyfriend change his water in the wee hours of the morning for the past few nights but we need a better solution!! help!!


----------



## silvercat (Oct 24, 2008)

maybe a higher bowl with a bit of a ledge for him to put his feet on? I'd fill it fuller too, so he doesn't need to step in to get water


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Try two water bowls. He may use one to drink out of and one to walk in. My Pebbles used to use her food bowl for a potty and two bowls solved the problem. Otherwise, you can buy ceramic bowls that have like a hood on them that the animal can't get into to walk but can still put their head in to get a drink.


----------



## leannem (Mar 27, 2009)

Nancy said:


> ceramic bowls that have like a hood on them that the animal can't get into to walk but can still put their head in to get a drink.


any idea where i can find one of these?


----------



## hedgewawa (Apr 25, 2009)

i have seen these in the hamster/chinchilla section of pet supply store. Also in bird supply.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Yes, you can probably find them for dwarf hamsters/mice in the chinchilla/rodent section, they are for dust bathing. I have some handmade ones around here somewhere, I'll have to post a pic. (while I don't trust them with water, they are quite funny to see animals sitting inside...)


----------



## Shelbys Mom (Mar 27, 2009)

My bunch like to do this too! Well 3 of them do anyway.
They also like the wash their toy's in them. :roll: I told them if they would just wait till mommy wakes up I'll wash them FOR them. But they insist on doing it themselves. :? 
I will have to pick up some extra bowl's when I'm out. Never thought of the hooded bowl's!


----------



## leannem (Mar 27, 2009)

lol @ shelbys mom!! too cute


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Haaaaaaaaaaaa That really is funny Shelby's Mom. Even funnier-hedgies probably understood you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shelbys Mom (Mar 27, 2009)

:lol: they probably DO understand me! lol
Their like YOU wash them?? I want them clean when I'M awake playing with them NOT whenever YOU decide to wake up!!!..

lol :lol: :lol:


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Here's the bowl, hehehe. The ones you'd be looking for would be without teeth. :lol:










The gorgeous model is Waffle, one of my mice.


----------



## Shelbys Mom (Mar 27, 2009)

That is so cute!!
Where did you get the bowl?


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Someone made it for me. :lol:


----------

